# SYNCROS Powerlite Rigid Fork / Starrgabel - RAR - Retro - KULT



## delatoy (23. Oktober 2008)

*SYNCROS Powerlite Rigid Fork / Starrgabel - RAR - Retro - KULT - Made in Canada* 
- Top Zustand, 100% OK, 100% Original 

- Klassiker: die legendäre Hardcore Gabel von syncros (Original Import aus Kanada) 
- superstabil, null Verwindung
- super gefertigt
- sehr präzise, direkte Steuerung 
- schwarz, silberne Brücke (verschraubt) 
- Original syncros Sticker (kein Nachkleben)
- Cantilever Sockel
- Gewindeschaft (mit Aufsatz auch für Ahead geeignet)
- Steuerrohrlänge ca. 135 mm 
- Steuerrohr 1 1/8 " Zoll

PS: Baujahr ca. 1990/1991/1992 (letzte Generation vom Rocky Cirrus mit Powerlite Gabel - danach kam Rock Shox)
- nur 1-2 Jahre gefahren (CrossCountry, Gewicht: 70kg)


*The Worlds best Rigid Fork ever build!!!* 


eBay:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120322403133

Viel Glück!


----------



## raven1 (23. Oktober 2008)

HI, kannst du mir ( oder jemand anderes ) mal bitte genaue Daten geben, wie z.B. Gewicht und Länge von Mitte Ausfallende bis Oberkante Gabelbrücke ( ohne Steuerrohr)
Gruß und Danke raven1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delatoy (23. Oktober 2008)

Gewicht: k.A. 
(ist leider nicht die allerleichteste, aber auch nicht die allerschwerste. Bei dem Material und der Konstruktion nicht verwunderlich). Vielleicht weiss jemand  im Forum hier genaueres? habe leider keine Waage da... ich schätze mal so auf ca. 800-1000g

Länge: Ausfallende - Gabelbrücke oben Mitte = ca. 390mm


----------



## delatoy (18. Februar 2009)

Neuer ebay Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=120380321203


----------

